# Persian, Urdu, Hindi: processed (foods)



## Alfaaz

*Background: 
*
Example: _Processed foods have been altered from their natural state, either for safety reasons or for convenience. The methods used include canning, freezing, refrigeration, dehydration and aseptic processing._

Process: _treated or made by a special process especially when involving synthesis or artificial modification

_*Question:* What word or phrase could be used for "processed" in this context?


----------



## Treaty

In Persian:

To process (food): فرآوردن farāvardan
processed : فرآوری شده farāvari shodeh


----------



## marrish

Treaty said:


> In Persian:
> 
> To process (food): فراوردن farāvardan
> processed : فراوری شده farāvari shodeh


Treaty, if I may, can you shed some more light on this verb? What does this ''processing'' include and in which kind of context it can be used?


----------



## Treaty

marrish said:


> Treaty, if I may, can you shed some more light on this verb? What does this ''processing'' include and in which kind of context it can be used?



The verb فرآوردن or فرآوری کردن and the p.p. فرآورده are used in nearly all contexts where a crude natural product is processed into a usable product, especially by an industrial process. It can be the process of making processed meat (sausages, jambons, burgers), oils and dairies. It is also used for (petro)chemical products and sometimes processing soil. Normally, the crude product and the processed one are very different in appearance.

ّFor example:
برای فرآوردن ارده، دانه های کنجد را آسیاب می کنند : for producing tahini, they grind sesame seeds
کره یک فرآورده لبنی است : butter is a dairy product
پنیر شیر فرآوری شده است : cheese is processed milk
برای تولید پلاستیک، نفت خام را فرآوری می کنند for producing plastic, they process crude oil


----------



## marrish

It is a great explanation for which I'm grateful. You have gone to the lengths of providing details which clear out all hesitations and doubts. The reason why I asked for it is that I wasn't familiar with this verb in Persian and secondly, I've been still thinking about the way to convey it in Urdu!


----------



## Treaty

marrish said:


> It is a great explanation for which I'm grateful. You have gone to the lengths of providing details which clear out all hesitations and doubts. The reason why I asked for it is that I wasn't familiar with this verb in Persian and secondly, I've been still thinking about the way to convey it in Urdu!



You're welcome. This verb was promoted by Academy of Persian Language and Literature. It is not probably older than 50 years. In addition the correct spelling is فرآوردن (with آ not ا).


----------



## Qureshpor

For Urdu, I wonder if the simple "3amal-shudah" would do. (3amal hu'aa hu'aa)


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> For Urdu, I wonder if the simple "3amal-shudah" would do. (3amal hu'aa hu'aa)


Simplicity is often key to a successful translation, QP SaaHib and I second your suggestion. _3amal-shudah Ghizaa - vuh Ghizaa jis par 3amal kiyaa gayaa hai._


----------



## Alfaaz

Thanks for the detailed answers! 


			
				QURESHPOR said:
			
		

> For Urdu, I wonder if the simple "3amal-shudah" would do. (3amal hu'aa hu'aa)





			
				marrish said:
			
		

> Simplicity is often key to a successful translation, QP SaaHib and I second your suggestion. _3amal-shudah Ghizaa - vuh Ghizaa jis par 3amal kiyaa gayaa hai._


Interesting suggestion, but potentially ذومعنی! Couldn't people associate this with: عمل: 13. {سفلی} جادو منتر، افسوں، ٹونا (ورد یا وظیفے کے بالمقابل)۔ (That seems to be the intended meaning when _a'mal shudah _is used in shows, dramas, etc.)


----------



## Qureshpor

^ That would be "possessed" and not "processed"!


----------



## marrish

^

Alfaaz SaaHib, yes, in theory it can be associated with these things but the chance is nearly zero! This is the thirteenth meaning and of course the context will bar such a possibility. The probability of taking the meaning as you suggested can be compared with one translating ''processed foods'' as _مقدمہ شدہ غذا muqaddimah shudah Ghizaa_ - also possible but not probable, isn't it?


----------



## marrish

Someone suggested to me a non-literal equivalent, or at least partial equivalent for this idea: _بازاری غذا_ _baazaarii Ghizaa_.


----------



## Alfaaz

marrish said:
			
		

> Someone suggested to me a non-literal equivalent, or at least partial equivalent for this idea: _بازاری غذا_ _baazaarii Ghizaa_.


That's a good idea as it is often used in this manner (_baazaari masaale vs. ghar par banaa'e hue_), but it seems بازاری غذا could be used generally for anything that is not homemade, even when it isn't actually prepared from processed foods.


----------



## marrish

^Yes, I agree that it is not precisely the same but I'm sure it can be used in many situations - not specifically - to mean ''processed foods'', like ready-made, packed meals and so on.


----------



## darush

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2444058


----------



## Alfaaz

Thanks everyone for the suggestions (and for the detailed link, darush)!


----------



## darush

Alfaaz said:


> Thanks everyone for the suggestions (and for the detailed link, darush)!


You are welcome.


----------



## tonyspeed

Hindi: _परिष्कृत


Examples: _इसलिए सफेद चावल और परिष्कृत आटे से बनी रोटी जैसे खाद्य पदार्थ बहुत कम मात्रा में खाया जाना चाहिए
परिष्कृत आटा
_परिष्कृत_ चीनी


----------



## Qureshpor

^ Could you please provide a transliteration for those unfamiliar with Devanagri.


----------



## tonyspeed

tonyspeed said:


> Hindi: _परिष्कृत pariSHk*ri*t
> 
> 
> Examples: _इसलिए सफेद चावल और परिष्कृत आटे से बनी रोटी जैसे खाद्य पदार्थ बहुत कम मात्रा में खाया जाना चाहिए
> islie safed chaaval aur _pariSHk*ri*t aaTe se banii roTii jaise khaadya padaarth bahut kam maatraa meN khaayaa jaanaa chaahie_
> 
> परिष्कृत आटा _pariSHk*ri*t aaTaa_
> _परिष्कृत_ चीनी _pariSHk*ri*t chiinii _


----------

